# Virus infected laptop now no program will open, Please Help!!



## naaila

Hey folks,

I was watchin a programme online and as i was doing so a page opened on it's own and it was a virus. My AVG came up and gave me options to deal with the virus, tried to heal it but this didn't work then i sent the virus to the AVG virus vault and then i deleted the vault thinking this would remove the virus.

At this point no program would start up, i've been told by some to go into safe mode or reinstall OS. Tried the safe mode but that didn't do anything and i'm unsure how to do the latter option.
I need to know how to fix the laptop and how to remove the virus, any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ceewi1

Are you running Windows XP?  I would first try a System Restore, if you are able to access it.  To do so, click on  *Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> System Restore*.  Follow the wizard to restore your system to a point before you had these problems.

What happens when you try to run a program?  Do you receive an error message?  If so, what does it say?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have never had a virus in the 30 or so years I have had a computer. If I got one that is as bad as you claim I would just reformat. I reformat twice a year anyway just to clean the trash from my system.


----------



## naaila

Hey ceewi,

Tried the system restore but it lets me get as far as system tools but when i clicked on the system restore button the error msg came up and in this case it says rstrui.exe-app error- the instruction at "0x00409d04" referenced memory at "0x000a3000". the memory could not be "read". 

Yeh it's windows xp, any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## FFCFoo

*Dad!*

My dad had the same problem on his Vista! He had to right click and then press run as administrator. But it got more infected and couldn't even do that so he took it in to the computer shop "forgot the name!". But anyway they fixed it don't no how they never told us but ya take it in to the computer shop and they will fix it for a price. I say about $100 depends on the system and how bad it's infected!

Hope this helped!


                                           -FFCFoo


----------



## ceewi1

If you can't run any programs including System Restore, the next thing to try is a repair reinstall.  See http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/How-to-repair-Windows-XP-t138.html for instructions on how to run a repair reinstall.  This process should not cause any data loss, but I would suggest backing up anything critical before proceeding.  If that doesn't work, a complete reinstall may be necessary.

Please tell me if that works.  If so, infected files may still be present which we'll still need to remove.


----------

